# MS Publisher webpage to internet upload problem



## rambrown (May 22, 2007)

I have used MS Publisher to create a webpage made up of a few text pages, a thumbnail photo gallery and links from the different thumbnails to pages of photos. I have gone to "File/Web Page Preview" where the links work and the photos show up. Then within the preview I have hit "File/Save as" and selected "Save as type:" as "Webpage complete (*.htm;*.html)" and hit save. I then used FreshFtp freeware to upload to myspace on the internet. Here is the problem. Only the page which I was on at the time of hitting the save button within "Publisher/Web Page Preview" is shown, so what am I doing wrong in there that causes me not to successfully save all the pages? In addition, that one page that has been successfully uploaded on myspace on the internet does not present any of the pictures which were there on the original. And finally when I hit the expected hyperlinks from that page to the other pages an error message pops up "Error 404 - not found". This last one is no real surprise since I have already seen that only one page has been upload as mentioned just now. Please could you guide me through from the first error on saving the webpage to HTML and maybe the other errors will sort themselves out? Appreciated. Rob


----------



## debsway1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi - did you ever get help with this? I'm having a similar problem...

Thanks.

Debbie


----------



## rambrown (May 22, 2007)

I found that I had uploaded a whole bunch of 3Meg photos to my webpage despite them looking like thumb pictures - I had shrunk them without reducing their property size - not sure how that happens. As such there was no chance of uploading such huge webpages. Check each photo size on your webpages that you are trying to upload.


----------



## debsway1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply - turns out that Go Daddy hadn't set the permissions properly (I kept trying to tell them that). They fixed it -


----------

